# Put fonts in Minimalistic Text??



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a folder of fonts, specifically for minimal text widget, but how do I put it onto my phone in the widget?


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Go to minimalistic text then global settings, fonts folder.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I have a folder of fonts, specifically for minimal text widget, but how do I put it onto my phone in the widget?


May I ask where you found the fonts your looking to use?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> May I ask where you found the fonts your looking to use?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


You could search them on Google by the name or just by fonts.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Or you could go here 
http://www.dafont.com/


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> May I ask where you found the fonts your looking to use?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Honestly, I forgot it was a while ago


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! Got it


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

No problem


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> May I ask where you found the fonts your looking to use?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


here are a bunch of flashable fonts................. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=801160


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

wwjdd44 said:


> here are a bunch of flashable fonts................. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=801160


Thank you!

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------

